# WIN Something LIT this Summer @ BLCK



## Richio (2/3/21)

*IN CASE OF FIRE LIKE THIS POST!*
We are giving you, our valued vapers a chance to add a little light to your lives this March,
with yet another exciting giveaway!

*UP FOR GRABS:
TWO UNIQUE BLCK FLAVOUR FIRE PITS FOR TWO LUCKY WINNERS (1 EACH)!!*









​*HOW TO WIN?*
Can you guess how many Matchsticks there are in the Post below.
Comment your answer in the comment section of this post.
Your comment should contain the hashtag #BLCKHEAT
We have used (319) Matchsticks and removed a specific amount from the beaker.
Guess the quantity of the remaining Matchsticks as accurately as you can.
Your answers will be given some leeway...
Answers within a range of 5 above and 5 below the correct quantity of Matchsticks will be accepted & entered into the draw.
Entrants with the correct or closest answers will be entered into the draw.
Competition runs from Tuesday, 02 March 2021 to 31 March 2021.
Winner will be chosen at random on 07 April 2021.
BLCK Flavour, bringing the heat as always​



​*Competition Rules:*
1. Entry is open to all South African residents over the age of 18
2. You can enter on any/all the listed platforms.
3. You can enter as many times as you like (each entry needs a new comment and a different quantity. DO NOT SPAM the post).
4. Competition ends 31 March 2021. Winner will be randomly chosen & announced on 07 April 2021.
5. Prizes cannot be exchanged for cash or transferred.
6. No responsibility will be accepted for entries lost, delayed or damaged in transmission.
7. Entries reflected on Promoter’s records will be treated as the only validation source and will be the only evidence of successful entries.
8. If a participant does not complete all the steps, this entry will not be counted.
9. In the event of the promoter not being able to contact the winner, the promoter reserves the right to draw another winner.
10. If a participant contravenes these rules, the participant may, in Promoter’s discretion, be disqualified from the competition.
11. The judge’s decision is final and no correspondence will be entered.
E&OE
Prizes: Large Vertical Fire Pit & Small Circular Fire Pit (Pool not included)
END______

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (2/3/21)

I will give this a go #BLCKHEAT 

I say 261 matches in the jar.

Thanks for the opportunity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT 

218

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (2/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

268

Great prizes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

I recon there are 180 matches in the jar.

Thanks for this opportunity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (2/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

212

Awesome comp this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muhammedv (2/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

My guess is 245 !! 

Good luck to all participants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/21)

Great timing @Richio !
I felt a bit chilly today in JHB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (2/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
317

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dimi (2/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

My guess is 310

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (2/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

254 match sticks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

228

Thanks for the chance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (3/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
189

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (3/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

269

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

155

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (3/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

300

Love the look of the tall one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (3/3/21)

3. You can enter as many times as you like (each entry needs a new comment and a different quantity. DO NOT SPAM the post).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (3/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

169

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (3/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
250


----------



## Lawrence A (3/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT 247


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
313


----------



## vicTor (3/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

187


----------



## vicTor (3/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

184


----------



## traulstone (4/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
333

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Munro31 (4/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

Definitely 222

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (4/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

222


----------



## Murdoc (4/3/21)

231 #BLCKHEAT


----------



## Junaid Solomons (4/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
160


----------



## Rick (4/3/21)

311


----------



## HowzitGAZZA (5/3/21)

Let's give this a go #blckheat

198


----------



## eVape (5/3/21)

This is very nice, I need one of these


----------



## Hooked (5/3/21)

WOW! What an awesome prize for some lucky vaper!! 

#BLCKHEAT

150 matches


----------



## Munro31 (7/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

267 Matches

Can I forward my address?


----------



## Munro31 (8/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

222 matches


----------



## vicTor (9/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

219


----------



## Munro31 (9/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

199


----------



## takes (9/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

298 Matches


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

223


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

237.5

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Munro31 (9/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> #BLCKHEAT
> 
> 237.5

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## adriaanh (9/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

315

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (9/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

318

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (9/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
279

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
179


----------



## Munro31 (9/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

174


----------



## Gadgetboy (10/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

212


----------



## vicTor (10/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

266


----------



## Resistance (10/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
184


----------



## Resistance (10/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

201


----------



## Gadgetboy (11/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

200


----------



## Resistance (11/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
165


----------



## Resistance (11/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
201


----------



## Munro31 (15/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

200


----------



## THE REAPER (15/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
Need some Heat in a month and this will do wonders looks awesome.

157


----------



## Resistance (15/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
171


----------



## Resistance (15/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
221


----------



## Orch1d (15/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT 

My answer : 299

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## ShamZ (15/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

Sherlock guess here.

319 - 2 (B) - 12 (L) - 3 (C) - 11(K)

= *291
*
@Richio

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (23/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

189 matches


----------



## GerrieP (23/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
202


----------



## GerrieP (23/3/21)

#BlckHeat
219


----------



## Jengz (23/3/21)

#BLCKheat

289


----------



## Hooked (24/3/21)

#BLCKheat

269 matches


----------



## adriaanh (24/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

198


----------



## Munro31 (24/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

182


----------



## Resistance (25/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
177


----------



## Resistance (25/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
167


----------



## Majestic_slug (25/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

245


----------



## vicTor (25/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

111

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (25/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

176

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
318

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (29/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

309

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (29/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
198

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (29/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

319

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (29/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

197

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (29/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

202

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
201


----------



## Resistance (29/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT
204


----------



## ShamZ (30/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

240


----------



## Orch1d (30/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT 

231


----------



## THE REAPER (31/3/21)

#BLCKHEAT

127


----------



## Richio (8/4/21)

CONGRATULATIONS to
Thinus Groenewald & 2one62

you are officially the proud owners of two UNIQUE BLCK FLAVOUR FIRE PITS.

*Amount of match sticks in the jar: 284*

*Thank you all for taking part and keep a look out for our next competition dropping soon.*
#BLCKHEAT #FIREPITS #WINNER

https://www.facebook.com/blckvapor/​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (8/4/21)

Richio said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to
> Thinus Groenewald & 2one62
> 
> you are officially the proud owners of two UNIQUE BLCK FLAVOUR FIRE PITS.
> ...



awesome, congrats to the winners !

so, how mare matches were there ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio (8/4/21)

vicTor said:


> awesome, congrats to the winners !
> 
> so, how mare matches were there ?



Post Updated

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

